# Chess



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2021)

I've been looking for something to occupy my time at the end of the day and during flights when on vacation.  I found an app and found myself bored after several hundred games in the intermediate.  I was disappointed with the app from chess dot com because I could not lose at the intermediate level and did not want to pay for the upper level.  Or so I thought.  I just found out yesterday that I did not scroll down far enough so I went up 3 levels and I am getting my arse handed to me on a silver platter.  This level is cleaning my clock and the best I could do it continue to try to make it take longer to lose.  Some of these computer based games are insane.

Do you play chess?  I thought I was good until I hit this level and now I feel like I am just learning the game.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 2, 2021)

I got bored with level ten chess, switched to mahjong, up to level 35.

There's a good show on the nflix called the Queens Gambit, it's a good story, if you haven't seen it, enjoy.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2021)

Queens Gambit was awesome.

I haven't played chess in sooo long. 

I do like mahjong, just the basic game.


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2021)

Everyone jump the Queen?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 4, 2021)

"It's good to be King!"


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 4, 2021)

solitaire and pitch is all I have


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 10, 2021)

Wife is satisfied with daily crosswords, I prefer the Forum as it provides things of value (smiling)


----------

